# Rob out question



## Kent Jensen (Jun 6, 2012)

New to beekeeping this year and loving it. I'm seven weeks into my trap out. After one week, I pulled a ten frame box of bees and introduce a queen successfully. I have started another box followed by another queen. Again successfully. With no more movement in the cone, I have now started the rob out step with the second box. How do I know when it is completed? Does it happen quickly? Will they just stop visiting the old hive? I have given them five frames, I hope that it works.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Check this link out and see if it answers your question.

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php/topic,20301.0.html


----------

